
Verizon agrees to buy Ireland-based Fleetmatics in $2.4B deal - s_dev
http://www.businesspost.ie/verizon-agrees-to-buy-fleetmatics-in-2-4-billion-deal/
======
s_dev
Exactly half what they paid for buying Yahoo this week.

We don't have many tech "unicorns" (I don't like the term) in Ireland.

I guess Fleetmatics are obviously one of them. Intercom are fast becoming one
if they aren't already and Movidius. Baltimore Technologies and Trintech are
the two legacy unicorns I can think of. People often suggest Ryanair and Paddy
Power or even Stripe but for different reasons I don't think of them as "Irish
tech".

